# My E39 540i in Orient Blue.



## 924259 (May 29, 2021)

Hey guys, just added this to my garage after a very long search due to my E36 being totaled. I have always loved the look of the E39, but this was my first time driving one. Really pleased with it.

If anyone else has an Orient Blue E39, please post them here! I see them on E46 and E38 from time to time, but can't say I've seen many E39 in this color.

It's tough to find good pics of this color too as it changes quite a bit depending on the time of day and the light hitting it...It's a dark blue, but at night it could pass for black, and when light hits it it looks purple. Those are some of my favorite colors, so having them all mixed in is a treat. Really love it!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

A classic in a beautiful color!


----------



## New-FDR (9 mo ago)

Is in amazing condition!


----------



## ratgxja (Jun 4, 2021)

My own cherished and changed E34 540i/6 speed is currently available to be purchased - found new London, UK.

snaptube vidmate


----------



## just_drive (Jan 3, 2015)

Incredible color. Love how it changes with the light. Enjoy the car!


----------



## kaiel (7 mo ago)

The car is too classy, I love it!


----------

